# our trip to chicago



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

my son and 5 year old grandson and i took a guy trip to Chicago. no  words can describe the fabulous time we had .




we just loved the city and architecture .


here are some shots . photography is a passion of mine .  photographing the city was really fun .


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice photos...sounds like you had the time of your life. Chicago looks a lot like London 

You'll have to excuse a Non American... but just out of curiosity..I see you're from New York...is NY and Chicago, not kinda similar?.. I have no idea you see, not having visited the USA at all


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

it felt very similar to walking in manhattan . we live in nyc


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> it felt very similar to walking in manhattan . we live in nyc



Yes I thought it might be similar, like so many cities in the UK too...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 31, 2018)

I was born and raised in Chicago and worked downtown, thanks for the memories....


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 31, 2018)

I was married and had my two children in Chicago.  It's my favorite city. 

I also worked for one year in the Loop at Continental Bank, Ken.  It was the largest bank at that time.

Ive visited NYC but prefer Chicago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 31, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I was married and had my two children in Chicago.  It's my favorite city.
> 
> I also worked for one year in the Loop at Continental Bank, Ken.  It was the largest bank at that time.
> 
> Ive visited NYC but prefer Chicago.


I also worked for the CTA in the subway.. I visited NYC also and prefer Chicago..


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

we were up near the gold coast and preferred it to nyc too and we live there


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2018)

WOW...I have never seen Chicago look so good! Actually, I've never seen Chicago but I mean photographically speaking. 

The clarity has blown me away. You have an eye for architecture, and art (like the mirror sculpture). Splendid!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 31, 2018)

How did you get those shots from above? Helicopter? We aren't a "big city" couple. More like mountains and wildlife. But, very, very good photos.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

we were at the top of Chicago 360


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

Lara said:


> WOW...I have never seen Chicago look so good! Actually, I've never seen Chicago but I mean photographically speaking.
> 
> The clarity has blown me away. You have an eye for architecture, and art (like the mirror sculpture). Splendid!



photography is an art to me and all my work reflects the way i want to see things in my head


----------



## Ronni (Aug 31, 2018)

I took a trip to Chicago a couple of years ago, in February before it got warm.    I LOVED IT!!!!  I had first ever deep dish pizza there..omg it was to die for!!!  

I was so blown away by the architecture, and ESPECIALLY the trains going over the streets!  I'd seen scenes like that in the movies, and honestly I thought it was just props, I had no idea it was a real thing!!!


----------



## oldman (Aug 31, 2018)

I have flown in and out of New York and Chicago thousands of times and have spent a lot of time in both cities. Depending on what parts of the cities we are referring to, overall, I will take New York over Chicago. However, as a pilot, I would prefer flying into and out of O'Hare. Even though it's a busier sky around O'Hare, I was seldom put into a hold and seldom had to wait on getting a gate after landing. Those are the two things that piss off a pilot more than anything else. There's nothing like making a 6 hour coast to coast flight and then being put in a hold over New York City for an hour, then landing and being delayed on the tarmac for another half hour (or longer) waiting to get a gate with a plane full of very unhappy passengers and then as they disembark blame the airline or the pilots for being late.  

I can still remember flying from San Francisco to New York and according to the onboard computers, or the FMS, we should have been about 35 minutes ahead of schedule due to a nice tailwind. We arrived in New York almost 45 minutes ahead of schedule, but because of being put in a hold and then delayed on the tarmac waiting for a gate, we ended up being over an hour late. Thank you JFK. 

Now, I feel better that I got that off of my chest.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Mathjack, I'd never visited Chicago, but your wonderful photos show it's beauty.


----------



## dkay (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Everyday on the news I hear about how horrible Chicago is, how dangerous it is so it's never been on my bucket list of places to go. You photos are wonderful and that big silver metallic thing in the photo is rather interesting. I love seeing photos of places I've never been.


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I took a trip to Chicago a couple of years ago, I was so blown away by the architecture, and ESPECIALLY the trains going over the streets!  I'd seen scenes like that in the movies, and honestly I thought it was just props, I had no idea it was a real thing!!!


Post#13 looks like the street used for the Saturday Night Live intro scene with John Travolta


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Don M. (Aug 31, 2018)

Those pictures brought back some memories.  I spent about 4 months in Chicago, way back in the early '70's....going to school at the IBM headquarters just a short walk from the Wrigley building and Tribune Tower.  The thing I remember most was the Deep Dish Pizza served at a couple of places near the riverfront.  To this day, I still think of the Chicago pizza as the best I ever had.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

the pizza was excellent. we went to  chicago cut for steak too. it was so good , expensive but very good .the aged steaks are like butter .


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2018)

Very nice photos mathjak, I really enjoyed the view from your lens.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2018)

it was awesome . this was a guy trip with my little one. we are booking a trip back now because my wife wants to go . the gold coast of chicago is where you want to be . no words can describe the trip including the wrigley field experience


----------



## 911 (Sep 1, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> the pizza was excellent. we went to  chicago cut for steak too. it was so good , expensive but very good .the aged steaks are like butter .



Yeah, I had some really good pizza in Chicago too. I think the name was Nick somebody. (Sorry, I forget the last name.) I also ate steak at Harry Carey’s steak house, ”Holy Cow.” Fun place and great food. Then, we went down to Michael Jordan’s restaurant and watched the Bulls on the big screen. And then finally finished up at a micro brewery named The Rock Bottom. We had a great weekend in the Windy City.


----------

